# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2010



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2010!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## Hauntiholik

National Haunters Convention 2010 Dates

National Haunters Convention
http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

2010 Show Dates!
Thursday, April 29th, 2010
Friday, April 30th, 2010
Saturday, May 1st, 2010
Sunday, May 2nd, 2010


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Here's a list that I follow....http://containment.greententacles.com/tags/horror/ Please excuse the poor fools that added any Twilight conventions on here!!


----------



## HauntCanada

*Canadian Haunters Convention*

You are cordially invited to attend the first annual Canadian Haunters Convention, to be held from May 7-9, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre in St. Catharines, Ontario, CANADA.

We have some of the biggest names in the Haunted Attraction business confirmed as presenters, including Leonard Pickel and Dick Terhune. Check out the website for more information. It is www.canadahaunts.ca

Thanks,

Matthew Flagler, Haunt Canada Productions


----------



## ubzest

we cant wait, it will be my first convention! we're excited as a kid wanting to go to a concert!


----------



## Spookineer

*HauntCon 2010*

Anybody else going?
http://hauntcon.com/


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Lone Star Holidays Academy II. June 12th-13th 2010 in Houston at the National Museum of Funeral History. Cost $35 for both days to include lunch. This event is not only for Halloween but there will be Halloween classes. One of witch I will be teaching on foam craving and painting techniques. Visit www.lonestarholidays.com for more info.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

First Annual West Coast Haunters Convention

http://westcoasthaunters.homestead.com/

May 20 - 23rd 2010


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Monsterpalooza 2010 *

See the official site for information about guests, showtimes, events and tickets.

http://www.rubberroom101.com/monsterpalooza2010/


----------



## Blushnightclub

*Halfway to Halloween!*

By popular demand, we are bringing back the best excuse to wear a costume outside of October. Join us for our 2nd Annual Halfway to Halloween. Costumes are mandatory and the sexiest vixen will win $5000 in cash and prizes.

Location: Las Vegas
Time: 9.00pm to 4.00am
Date: *Tuesday, 20 April 2010*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

BlobFest 2010 - July 9-11.

http://www.thecolonialtheatre.com/about-the-colonial/blobfest/


----------



## KathEvil

*Denver haunted houses - horrorfest 2011*

HORRORFEST will be hosting Jed Rowan, Jonathan Tiersten (Sleepaway Camp) and many more guests at the 12th Annual HORRORFEST in Denver, Colorado April 16-18, 2011 at the Denver Marriott DTC.

http://www.starland.com


----------

